

Tell HN: ACTA negotiations to conclude in 2010 - blintson
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Counterfeiting_Trade_Agreement#6th_Round_of_Negotiation.2C_Seoul.2C_November_2009
Everybody here knows if the leaks from the treaty are real ACTA will be a very bad thing. Since negotiations are supposed to conclude in January 2010 it's probably best people start raising hell now. I've called and emailed all the congressman and the senators for my state. Here's what I'd do if I knew how:<p>1. Make a website where you type in your zip code and you get contact info for all the senators in your area, as well as a message explaining why it's important to stop ACTA.<p>2. Free VOIP from website to congressman/senators.<p>What do you all think? Any other ideas as to what we could do? Even if you don't think it'll make a difference it's better to at least do something.
======
blintson
The text I posted isn't showing up for some reason. If this is a double post
sorry about that.:

Everybody here knows if the leaks from the treaty are real ACTA will be a very
bad thing. Since negotiations are supposed to conclude in January 2010 it's
probably best people start raising hell now. I've called and emailed all the
congressman and the senators for my state. Here's what I'd do if I knew how:

1\. Make a website where you type in your zip code and you get contact info
for all the senators in your area, as well as a message explaining why it's
important to stop ACTA.

2\. Free VOIP from website to congressman/senators.

What do you all think? Any other ideas as to what we could do? Even if you
don't think it'll make a difference it's better to at least do something.

